# Would an Acer Aspire X1800 fit...



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

Would an Acer Aspire X1800 model fit into a HP Pavilion a000 *OR* a220a case. (For some strange reason it comes up with both of those models on the case itself.)

*EDIT: NOTE:* Reason for this is I currently have a G210 512MB GPU and need to upgrade, Which is why I'm also buying a new PSU. The Acer case is rather small which is why I'm required to transfer everything from one case to another.


*Questions**,* (Shouldn't really be needed, but you wanted them 
_______
Budget: Not really buying anything, Brought my new PSU and GPU.

Brands: Have no problems with branding, shouldn't be a problem since I'm not buying anything anyway.

Multitasking: Not whilst gaming.

Gaming: Will be running games such as.. MW3 (When it comes out) and ijji's version of A.V.A.

Calculations: No,

Overclocking: No,

Storage: Already have storage stuff, If I get short I have a 1.5TB external.

Legacy Support: Don't even know 

Operating System: Currently running Windows Vista 32-bit.

Case: I'm wanting to take EVERYTHING out of my Acer Aspire x1800 (Haven't changed anything at all since purchase) and place it into a HP Pavilion a000 OR a220a ( As stated before it has two different models on the case.

Accessories: Will be running mouse keyboard etc.

Recycled Components: Everything except the GPU and PSU from the Acer case. 

Monitor: Currently have a BenQ 1920x1080 full HD monitor so no.

Stores: Shouldn't need to purchase any items.

Location: New Zealand.
__________

Specs: (Can provide even more detail if you want wish)










I can upload pictures of both the Acer Aspire X1800 and HP Pavilion case. (Taking note that I *HAVE NOT* change anything about that Acer Aspire X1800.)


Thanks.(I understand that it may sound alittle confusing with my semi-lack of knowledge in this area)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are the I/O plates removable?


----------



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

They are on the HP case, Not 100% sure about Acer tho, I believe it is tho.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Check the Mobo mounts in the case you want to transfer to and be certain the standoffs are the same. Are the Front Panel case connections adaptable?


----------



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

Will check in a second. And both front panel conections are adaptable, But I there would be no way it would fit into the HP case.


----------

